# Another reason why plecos creep me out



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Plecos really just creep me out. I don't know why, but they do.

A month ago I purchased a piece of driftwood from my LFS that was in a pleco sales tank. He had to pull a few plecos off and return them to the tank before bagging the wood for me.

Tonight I pulled it out to finally install it in my tank. I was inspecting it and saw something in a hole that looked like a knot of wood. I poked at it, then screamed and threw the wood. (For the record, I am NOT a screamer.)

A pleco had somehow gotten wedged into a tiny crevice (probably entered from a tunnel above). It was so gross! And I had to keep jamming a pencil down the hold to get the whole dried body out. 

Kids puking all over me, diaper blow outs, cat litter boxes, even moldy food from the refrigerator - I can handle these. But breaking apart and pulling pieces of a dried out, creepy pleco! No thank you! I was so tempted to bring it a neighbor and ask them to do it!


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

haha...well if plecs aren't your thing then finding a dead one in the wood certainly isn't going to help change that.
Plecs really are beautiful and interesting creatures though...perhaps you just haven't found the right one yet;-)


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

I actually have a clown pleco. He doesn't bother me as much for some reason, but all the other plecos I've ever owned or seen in my lifetime are creepy to me.

Centipedes are another thing that creeps me out. No other insect/arthropod bothers me, but centipedes will make me shiver.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

plecos don't creep me out. Their on of my favorite fish because they're so calm, laid back, just resting and eating algae


----------

